

Watson in the Wild: Sphero and Speech to Text - jtahmase
https://developer.ibm.com/watson/blog/2015/03/19/watson-wild-march-19th-working/

======
dgdsgdsg
Lolz - seriously, my guess is that IBM is disappointed by the lack of use of
their Watson service.

~~~
kleer001
Engineering and marketing are two pretty disparate disciplines. I wonder if
they just haven't reached out enough.

